# Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail...



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

...Wow!! Very Impressive 1911. Shot one last Sunday. Highly accurate and great feeling gun. I know I asked this on the General Semi-Auto board but I'm hungry to know more about this gun. Anyone out there have any experience with it or heard anything? I have a chance to purchase a barely used one for about $700. They retail for $1169. I would appreciate any info. on these beautiful guns. Almost forgot to mention I'm also considering a S&W 1911SC .45 for about $100. more. I've read good reviews on both so I'm having difficulty making a decision. I promise not to bug you with this post again. Thanks. 

Tom


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Both are good 1911's,my choice would be the DW for CCW (bobtail is easier to cover) and I personally dont like the look of the external extractor on the Smith.Ive heard they work good but I dont like the look is all.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There both good guns. I think it is more of a personal choice. I own a 1911sc by Smith and I can tell you that they are the real thing when it comes to putting lead out. If you go to a gun show you can get the sc for around $700 bucks. I never shot a DW but from what I have read, they are a good gun. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, as I said on the other thread, I have heard mixed stuff on that 1 particular model. I'd prefer the S&W myself...


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate your comments. I wouldn't be surprised if I eventually end up with both. But I've read so many great comments and reviews on both guns it's kind of tough to make up my mind. Most negative comments I've read about the D.W. had to do with the 10mm occasionally malfunctioning with certain ammo and even those malfunctions were easily fixed. I'm more interested in the .45 ACP version anyway. The only complaints about the S&W had to do with the external extractor. So, there ya' go. Yesterday I was ready to order the S&W but today I'm slightly favoring the D.W. Tomorrow...who knows? 

Tom


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Crazy*

Look lets settle this extractor issuse. There is nothing wrong with either extractor. They both flip the shell out. Looks is the only thing that is different. One you can see and the other you can't. That's it. Someone is going to say well there's a difference between night and day. So what you live through them both don't ya. :smt082


----------



## clarkston_cz (May 18, 2006)

My new CBOB 45 Rocks! Only one malfunction so far..
an oversized out of spec round. They (DWs) come pretty tight from the factory and need some break in time, but the BOB
grip is wonderful.

I need to re-learn the 1911 trigger and my shooting will improve.


----------

